# Cant install lens profile



## lightroomer (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi,

I have tried to install a custom lens profile by copying it to C:\ProgramData\Adobe\CameraRaw\LensProfiles\1.0

​Source: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/lensprofile_creator/faq.html

Nevertheless, when I start lightroom I cant select it. I have got another computer where it works pretty good. I can select it under Canon. Can you tell me, what Iam doing wrong?


​


----------



## JimHess43 (Apr 19, 2012)

I guess there is something I don't understand.  How does copying a lens profile to a web site make it available in Lightroom?  You must have meant that you were copying it FROM that website.  Are you trying to use this profile with a JPEG image?  Lens profiles are specific to file type, and most of them are for raw images only.  Just a thought.


----------



## lightroomer (Apr 19, 2012)

Hehe, no no Jim, I dont want to copy it to web site, but I have read there, that I have to copy the lense profile to that location on my HD. There resides all other lens profiles which comes along with lightroom installation. I copied my lense profile to that location (in fact to the canon folder) and restarted lightroom. When I want to select my lense profile from the Drop-down list, it is not shown at all (but all default lense profiles i menthioned before).


----------



## JimHess43 (Apr 19, 2012)

As I mentioned previously, lens profiles are specific to the file type.  In other words, if you have a profile that was created for raw images it won't be available for JPEG images, and vice versa.  Is this something that comes into consideration in this instance?  Also, lens profiles are camera model specific.  Was the profile you downloaded for your camera model and lens?


----------



## lightroomer (Apr 19, 2012)

OK, You are right, i have not loaded any RAW file which the lense profile should correct. I just wondered why I can select each preinstalled lense profile but not my manually copied. But I will give it another try with a RAW loaded in front. Thanks for helping.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 19, 2012)

lightroomer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have tried to install a custom lens profile by copying it to C:\ProgramData\Adobe\CameraRaw\LensProfiles\1.0
> 
> ...



The path you mention (C:\ProgramData\...) is valid for LR3.6's shipped lens profiles. It has changed in LR4 to "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4\Resources\LensProfiles\1.0", _*BUT*_:

You should not use this path to install downloaded or self created lens profiles, these folders should be used for LR's shipped profiles only. You should install downloaded profiles into your presets folder under:
"C:\Users\[_youruser_]\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\CameraRaw\LensProfiles\". You don't need to create a folder "1.0" nor a vendor specific folder.

Beat


----------



## lightroomer (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks Beat


----------

